# Free domain names from GoDaddy



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

...when you sign up for this newsletter(all you do is give your email). http://indycarrewards.com/

You get a coupon code for a free domain.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 23, 2008)

What does "Registration also includes automatic opt-in to additional promotional offers from GoDaddy.com" mean?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool just did it (and so far entered no CC info) and it said it worked! Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

tritonfx said:
			
		

> What does "Registration also includes automatic opt-in to additional promotional offers from GoDaddy.com" mean?


That it wouldn't hurt to put a "slightly modified" address.


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2008)

you can always use sites like http://mail4trash.com for temporary mail inboxes.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> you can always use sites like http://mail4trash.com for temporary mail inboxes.


I mean real address...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

i just did this , i selected pay by check (to avoid entering credit card info)


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty interesting, I wonder how long this promotion is going to last though.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

Got my name all hosted and everything.

http://feelsgoodman.net/


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 23, 2008)

linkiboy i love you for ever


----------



## science (Jul 23, 2008)

lol feels good man


----------



## Trippy (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, lol, k. THis is TOO good but it only lasts a year. Hopefully it they will still offer it after the year is up.


----------



## science (Jul 23, 2008)

I added my coupon code and it didn't work for me. I enter it at the very last step, right? I'm gonna go through with a fake American address and try again


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

Fucking sweet! I just signed up and got another one and didn't even need to reregister!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Fucking sweet! I just signed up and got another one and didn't even need to reregister!


O_O

*starts harvesting codes*

lol holy shit i had a number in my name and it still gave me a code.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 23, 2008)

You don't need a real email. 

I grabbed two.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Linki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta use it later. Just grabbed the coupon code


----------



## science (Jul 23, 2008)

I think my problem was I was trying to use .me, which requires a two year subscription


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 23, 2008)

Interest has doubled now.  D:  

I'd use it, but..well, some questions.  How much space are we given this way, and how do you upload files and all?  I'm too used to my school's 488MB space and nonexistent way of uploading.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL after grabbing 20 domains they finally changed it so you need to verify your email


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> LOL after grabbing 20 domains they finally changed it so you need to verify your email


I got 10 lol

Oh well, this just means a little more time on spam.la


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 23, 2008)

We should make a keygen. The coupon code's length is negligible.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 23, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Interest has doubled now.  D:
> 
> I'd use it, but..well, some questions.  How much space are we given this way, and how do you upload files and all?  I'm too used to my school's 488MB space and nonexistent way of uploading.


You use your own webhost and tell GoDaddy their nameservers. The space and way you upload is completely up to the hosting service you use. I recommend 000webhost.com. Great hosting, 350MB of space, cPanel, Fantastico, and you can upload though cPanel or FTP. The only bad thing is I have to wait 24-48 hours for them to update their nameservers.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

You could do what I do Linky and create a catchall account on one of your domains,
then you could type [email protected] and check your catchall's email
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 

Then delete the catchall account when done


----------



## Teun (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not getting my activation mail


----------



## Whizz (Jul 23, 2008)

sweet, thanks linki


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 23, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> You use your own webhost and tell GoDaddy their nameservers. The space and way you upload is completely up to the hosting service you use. I recommend 000webhost.com. Great hosting, 350MB of space, cPanel, Fantastico, and you can upload though cPanel or FTP. The only bad thing is I have to wait 24-48 hours for them to update their nameservers.


That doesn't really sound too bad (and I use FTP to update the one at school anyway, so...).  If their service is good enough, I may consider actually buying a domain for a while.  =P


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Teun said:
			
		

> I'm not getting my activation mail


Same here...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 23, 2008)

None of my friends are either


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 23, 2008)

My friend isn't getting his either.

I grabbed two coupon codes before the activation went up.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 23, 2008)

They're probably a little backed up here, you know.  =P  

I'll be fine waiting.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> You could do what I do Linky and create a catchall account on one of your domains,
> then you could type [email protected] and check your catchall's email
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


Ooh, I remember this from some gaminglagoon thread, you can also make a gmail account, and add periods.

like

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

all goes to the same address


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

wow good to know linky...very good to know for when I don't want something accociated with a domain of mine. ANd yes, 5 request made and yet no emails sent


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, another handy trick is

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
goes to [email protected]

Good thing is, then you can setup a gmail filter to delete all messages sent to the address [email protected]


----------



## Trippy (Jul 23, 2008)

Ahh I only applied for one! Now that they're doing the activation thing... oh well.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

Send emails to your friends YEEEEHAAA BAck in buisness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The main one does not work but if you type email address in the "send to friends" those still work


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Send emails to your friends YEEEEHAAA BAck in buisness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, wasn't getting any activation emails!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2008)

I use the registration thing but I still haven't gotten anything in the mail...


----------



## gamedreamer (Jul 23, 2008)

"Hi, guys
I'm new here.
And I find a shop called keeingfriends.com the stuff here are at a very very good price?
Please help me to check out, anyone got experience here?
Thanks a lot. "


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

Make sure you fill out all 5 "friends"
I did my site 1-6 and only got emails for the last 3. My catch all account currently has 12 conformations in it


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Using my Gmail account like sinkhead+godaddy10 through 14 I managed to get another 5 codes!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 23, 2008)

Good thing I have 4 email addresses


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

*cough*JPHtemp.net*cough*


----------



## Teun (Jul 23, 2008)

Yay working now, thanks to the [email protected]

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

I've entered two coupon codes, yet it still won't let me proceed. It just loads the page back up again.

I'm in the Checkout process, entering the code into the Promo or Coupon slot - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my confirm code email and all yet.  Hrmm.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2008)

Pharoah, I could use 1...or 2.


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

kick ass.......... I grabbed 2, 40 more to go.......... this is really a good share. ++K for you!

now all we need is a webhost code.........


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the codes, PharoahVizier!

For some of you who are noobs to web design (like me), you can get simple CSS layouts for free here. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

I got 20.


----------



## orion1212 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm also having issues applying the promotional code during the checkout, anyone know why the codes aren't taking or a possible workaround?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL linki boy that rocks 

but its not working for me niether :-(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

woooot thank you now what do i do with this code ? how do i make it into a website


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ...when you sign up for this newsletter(all you do is give your email). http://indycarrewards.com/
> 
> You get a coupon code for a free domain.



I LESS THAN THREE YOU, SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

http://lolicatgirls.org/

registering works fine, i just made this one.

remember this only works for .COM, .NET, .ORG, .US, .BIZ, .INFO, .NAME, and .MOBI


----------



## Elfish (Jul 23, 2008)

it's just free for 1 year right?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> http://lolicatgirls.org/
> 
> registering works fine, i just made this one.
> 
> remember this only works for .COM, .NET, .ORG, .US, .BIZ, .INFO, .NAME, and .MOBI


Your on a free hosting from Hosting Lagoon I see. How hard was it to achieve that? Wow we live right next to each other!

And yes only 1 year free and you can not double up coupons


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 23, 2008)

Farm the coupons while you can! If you have gmail be sure to send yourself the email many times by doing the dot trick (ex. [email protected] = [email protected] = [email protected]) and so on.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

it was like 8 points or something a year. its not really big in space or bandwidth, but has unlimited mysql and email and stuff, and cpanel with fantastico.


----------



## fischju (Jul 23, 2008)

a site for lolicatgirls! Finally! *registers a good domain*


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone needs help farming or has extra spaces they are not using feel free to send me the extra spots at [email protected]

Changing BLANK to whatever you want like "adsagsagfsa"

And then if anyone needs em I will have extra to share!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> IPEEINTHETUB.COM is available!
> 
> QUOTESOMETIMESIAMGAMINGANDHAVETOT
> AKEASHITSOIDOITONTHESOFA.COM
> is available!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to farm some stupid domains too and redirect them to one site LOL


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> If anyone needs help farming or has extra spaces they are not using feel free to send me the extra spots at [email protected]
> 
> Changing BLANK to whatever you want like "adsagsagfsa"
> 
> And then if anyone needs em I will have extra to share!


If I did it right, I sent 5.
I hope I can get this to work.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 23, 2008)

Registered my domain. Thanks Linkiboy.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 23, 2008)

what happens after one year?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> what happens after one year?


You either pay or your domain name dies.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Expires/nags you to renew.


----------



## Elfish (Jul 23, 2008)

can u reg all domains to 1 account? or do u have to make 1 account per domain?


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

GUISE
somebody make 

goaste.com


----------



## Trippy (Jul 23, 2008)

How long do the coupons last? I mean do they expire them if we don't use them by a certain time?


----------



## Elfish (Jul 23, 2008)

i was wondering about that one also


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

wait, I made the domain, so how do I access site builder?

nvm, got it now.......... I'll post when finished


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 23, 2008)

The domain is totally separate from the sitebuilder.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

http://members.000webhost.com  use this


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

From Paper

Code 1:


Spoiler



6A53711920


Code 2:


Spoiler



6A2E1BDBE7


----------



## RiotShooter (Jul 23, 2008)

its not working for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







how long did it take for you guys to get your codes?


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

any expiration date?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

i just watched lolicats for 45 minutes


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

I dunno what to do next.
I registered www.mustnotfap.net
I forwarded it to my 000webhost at http://www.ns01.000webhost.com
I can't do site builder, do I just have to wait?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

yep im in the same boat as you i have to wait somone told me it might take up to 24 hours


----------



## Harsky (Jul 23, 2008)

Just noticed this. Does it come with anything such as a little webspace or is it just the domain name?


----------



## vmkstar99 (Jul 23, 2008)

zant said:
			
		

> any expiration date?




yes, you can only have your domain for 1 year.
after tat you need to pay.
Maybe if you use another coupon code (from farming or something) it will give you another year?

I don't know...


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont know where to enter the code.. When I enter it in that promo box thing it doesnt do anything, And I dont want to click checkout now on the last step. Any help?


----------



## xJonny (Jul 23, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> Just noticed this. Does it come with anything such as a little webspace or is it just the domain name?


Just the domain name.


----------



## Trippy (Jul 23, 2008)

Prepare for the flood of crappy sites!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 23, 2008)

Your domain is not yet pointing our server, so services such as FTP, Website Builder or File Manager may not work. You need to update nameservers to ns01.000webhost.com, ns02.000webhost.com for your domain. This warning will be removed once your domain will start resolving to our server (24-48 hours after nameserver update). How to update nameservers?



HURRY THE FUCK UP MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

I meant the actual code. I was wondering if you can use codes to extend life of the domain. 

u use the code at the end of the checkout, where it says apply code.


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jul 23, 2008)

So before or after the checkout now button appears?


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

000webhost now recognizes the new host


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow! Thanks 
now to get a whole bunch


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im right there. Do I press the button, or do I go back to enter the code?


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 23, 2008)

You gotta pick a year, it defaults on 2.


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Was that the answer to my question? Because I think I did pick 1 year.


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

ok, why do I still get this (visit the site):
bluephazon.com


----------



## AjDeF3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone know the answer to my question? Please? I gtg soon.


----------



## zant (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, change from 2 years to 1


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

I was doing it wrong, I just updated my name servers and canceled forwarding.

Hopefully I can build my site soon.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 23, 2008)

thx liniboy, now my website is dstemp.com !!! thx so much for telling us


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

My friend Andy said my site worked, but my friend Damien says it doesn't work. He's in a diff country though, I guess that could affect it somehow.


http://www.mustnotfap.net/


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 23, 2008)

DNS's can take up to 72 HOURS to propagate around the world.
I have ATT and Comcast coming into my office. It shows up on one but not the other as it takes time based off of the ISP and when they update.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 23, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> DNS's can take up to 72 HOURS to propagate around the world.


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> > DNS's can take up to 72 HOURS to propagate around the world.


Um.. what was the point of quoting this?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Thanks WeaponXxX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I changed the Recommended sites at the bottom from the default ads to a link on my page which redirects to GBAtemp.

www.mustnotfap.net/gbatemp


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 23, 2008)

supporting his statement


----------



## Gore (Jul 23, 2008)

You can't support a fact...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 23, 2008)

My DNS updated in less than a minute, and Orc, who's in Philippines, could see it too.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> My DNS updated in less than a minute, and Orc, who's in Philippines, could see it too.



same here, but I guess its different for everyone...
ps: feels good man


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 24, 2008)

Tried it with Freehostia.
But it didn't really work...

After that, I tried it with 000webhost, and in like, 10 minutes, it worked


----------



## bobrules (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks linkiboy

bobrulez.com


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 24, 2008)

I am totally gunna sign up for this!


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Tried it with Freehostia.
> But it didn't really work...
> 
> After that, I tried it with 000webhost, and in like, 10 minutes, it worked



I use 110mb.com as my host for dstemp.com , its great. 5gb storage, 300gb bandwidth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it even has visual html mode where its like an easy site builder EDIT: DID I MENTION ITS FREE *releases caps lock* lol


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5GB of storage and 300GB of bandwidth for FREE? There must be some catch, if not, then GO GO GO


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eww, 8MB file size limit.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Bonemonkey's site he linked to has only 250MB of storage tho... is that enough?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 24, 2008)

At 110mb, you can't have free MySQL DBs anymore(do any free webhosts have them?), so no setting up a decent forum system, and just about every time I tried to update one of the sites I had through them at least one server down.

So if I get a free domain does GoDaddy charge me any fee at all? I don't have any forms of paying online, really.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> You can't have free MySQL DBs anymore(do any free webhosts have them?), so no setting up a decent forum system, and just about every time I tried to update one of the sites I had through them at least one server down.
> 
> So if I get a free domain does GoDaddy charge me any fee at all? I don't have any forms of paying online, really.


Nope, it doesn't. If you use the coupon code, the price will be 0.00$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have farmed 1523 codes as of now


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 24, 2008)

So what do I chose for a payment method? If I choose check will they try billing me or something?


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> So what do I chose for a payment method? If I choose check will they try billing me or something?


Use Pay by Check, that way your info won't be verified (you can put fake info) and it'll automatically be marked as Paid.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

anything u choose they wont bill u, hellz I used fake info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND by the way, 110mb DOES have mysql db,you need 350posts in the forum


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> anything u choose they wont bill u, hellz I used fake info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8MB filesize limit = fail


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Use the OpenDNS.

It work, it work well.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats bad about 8mb size?Cant see what you cant upload with it, you can even upload zip and rar, and it will unzip once uploaded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know what? 110mb a great free host, and I just cant see why u wont use that...then go choose something else...nothing to argue about


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well a lot of files one would upload are bigger than 8MB, so if I wanted to upload a movie or whatnot it would not fit, which sort of sucks.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 24, 2008)

Still no email about it, so...*shrugs*  No harm no foul I guess.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k then if you want to upload a movie, I guess you gotta use a different host...but I warn u that 110mb is way more relizble than most free hosts...unless you want like 40mb space and 500 bandwidth like that shitty freewebs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lulz


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's always http://www.000webhost.com/features
250MB storage but meh, better than nothing


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 24, 2008)

" # (1) FREE Godaddy.com Web Address*. Please enter promotional code during your URL checkout process. Click here to get started! "

WHAR IS MA CODE?

Tried 3 emails and none of them have actually got me a code... Ah well, already got 4 spare ones.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

@sal,
i guess


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> " # (1) FREE Godaddy.com Web Address*. Please enter promotional code during your URL checkout process. Click here to get started! "
> 
> WHAR IS MA CODE?
> 
> Tried 3 emails and none of them have actually got me a code... Ah well, already got 4 spare ones.


Yeah, I guess something went wrong with their servers, I had to stop farming since it broke. Ah well 23 codes is enough


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Carnivean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow dude 23? How many emails do yah have?And whats the point? they will expire in a yr...all of em lol


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

Mind passing me a code? I don't have one in my emails.


----------



## santakuroosu (Jul 24, 2008)

Huh. Right, the mails don't have the codes with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone still offering up a code?


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go, please only use 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



2D4AB91421
2D4A49FD68


----------



## zant (Jul 24, 2008)

hahaha, they are all out of codes. I only grabed 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can I grab like 2 or 3 more for my friends?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

I put it in the coupon spot, right? (stupid question, I know)

It isn't changing or showing any errors.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

AshuraZero said:
			
		

> I put it in the coupon spot, right? (stupid question, I know)
> 
> It isn't changing or showing any errors.


You sure? I posted 2 codes, be sure to only use 1 of them, and then copy paste it into the coupon code field and press the button next to it.
And be sure to select 1 year subscription, not 2.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> AshuraZero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selected it already. Used only one code. Doesn't change the price in the least. I'm giving it another go.

EDIT: No change in the least.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

I think they did something with the codes... it stopped giving out new ones and it doesn't recognize old ones.. either it's temporary or they killed the offer.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah fuck. I was already setting up a site based around a design I made recently!


----------



## hankchill (Jul 24, 2008)

Because all you assholes were busy farming codes and putting up stupid domains, it's no wonder they cancelled the codes.


----------



## zant (Jul 24, 2008)

wow, lucky I made mine as soon as I got it!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I think they did something with the codes... it stopped giving out new ones and it doesn't recognize old ones.. either it's temporary *or they killed the offer*.


No surprise, guys.  XD


----------



## bobrules (Jul 24, 2008)

To the above, I had this problem getting my second domain. Make sure you are fully logged out of godaddy, then suddenly it worked,  if that doesn't work, redo the whole process.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha codes work again! (at least for me)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 24, 2008)

feelsgoodman.net is already third on google.com for "feels good man"

er... it was. not its not even showing up?


----------



## zant (Jul 24, 2008)

great. now it says withing 24-48 hours codes will be mailed. what was the gmail trick again? i just made gmail spam mail.......


here is the message:

Your GoDaddy.com FREE url code for id 9786 will be emailed to you within the next 24-48 hours for redemption. Thank you for your patience and for opting into Share the Rewards.


----------



## santakuroosu (Jul 24, 2008)

zant said:
			
		

> great. now it says withing 24-48 hours codes will be mailed. what was the gmail trick again? i just made gmail spam mail.......
> 
> 
> here is the message:
> ...


^that
Damn. And I had everything set up already. The only thing missing in the code :/


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

Codes haven't worked for me and I don't even get that. So far so good!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's some codes I farmed that I wont be needing, if one was already used try another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




```
488DA9B442
487F322E67
450E307810
4412E6E809
43EE38AA11
43CB4C592A
43B30409E1
438BCB566D
42DAFF4AA4
2FFE39531D
2ED9927231
2EB25AC225
2E8E7B3379
2E79275563
2E6AE60EB4
2D6A7F5E2F
2D518C3798
```


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like I got my site registered right before things got haywire. I ought to see if my other 5 codes work...


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

guys stop farming. its just not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got 2 codes,I only used one, might give the other away... hey I can get more, but maybe if I do , others wont be able to... so just take what u need


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 24, 2008)

Salamantis, thank you. One of those worked. I'm guessing what happened with the previous two is that someone else grabbed it before me.

I'll be testing out things and implementing what I have learned in college to try and get something functional up. Plus I can put the PS3 to some fucking use and set up everything up on it.


----------



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you Linkiboy. I have obtained my domain and now it is up.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh no, It expired. Jesus, thanks guys. I was gunna have a pimp ass website too.


----------



## jaywilson (Jul 24, 2008)

hey i got my code and put a starter page on it,
but how to i link it to my freewebs hosting?
HELP


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 24, 2008)

That pretty much sucks,
I thought the farming process entailed me just getting the emails and I could confirm when I was ready. I just opened the emails (of which I got probally 50 of) only to see "The GoDaddy.com Free Web URL offer has expired. However please use the link above to save 15% off of your order. " Woe is me. I have no need for any more domains...but free domains, well you know...is always worth giving a new site a free chance!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 24, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> feelsgoodman.net is already third on google.com for "feels good man"
> 
> er... it was. not its not even showing up?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 24, 2008)

All the codes expired or invalid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanks anyway Linkiboy, I still managed to get 4 domains


----------



## Icarus (Jul 24, 2008)

If anyone has spare codes, I would love to have one. Thanks =]


----------



## jaywilson (Jul 24, 2008)

how to i link it with my freewebs hosting,

im using the godaddy one atm but its got stupids ads up the top


----------



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> How does this work? I want in. =(


Sorry but the offer has already expired.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounded awesome. Oh well, at least "feelsgoodman.net" was hilarious. :|

Not like hosting is that expensive anyway, but free is always nice;]


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 24, 2008)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Sounded awesome. Oh well, at least "feelsgoodman.net" was hilarious. :|
> 
> Not like hosting is that expensive anyway, but free is always nice;]



so true...


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 24, 2008)

Locked at author's request, offer is no longer valid.

Thanks Linki!


----------

